# Practical deer rifles



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I posted this idea on other forums. I want to get some smaller low velocity cals.
in deer legal guns. Rifles like 30/30, 32sp. 35rem, ect. are proven deer guns.
They are in same class as the 375,444, and45/70 as far as range. These rifles
all operate at approx. 2200 fps. Point is from safety standpoint there is no reason not to allow them. They are bottleneck cartridges, but not in high velocity
class. Most of this class has been around for 100+ yrs. The 30/30 has probably 
killed more deer than all the rest. A lot of people bad mouth this class of rifle
because of their short range. They are 150 yard guns, proven deer rifles, so
there is no reason to have to drag Buffalo rifles to hunt deer. I'm looking to
get this information into the meeting they have in March to set new regs. on
hunting laws. This is not case of sour grapes, I have a 45/70, which will be 
traded off for a 30/30 if legalized. If you agree with this let Columbus know!
I'm going to find out best people to contact.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I would love for the 30/30 to be legal


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

A change of this magnitude will be next to impossible. Speaking from experience.

You'll need massive support from the entire hunting community as well as general support from the non hunting community. Going at this as an individual, I'm saddened to say, may be a waste of your time at this juncture.

Good luck with it just the same.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree 100%. I have 2 .35 Remington rifles that I would love to be able to use. The only problem if they did make the change, is that I can't find any .35 Remington ammo anywhere.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Billorp , your can't find 35 Rem in your area? Not really high demand cal. But
popular in WVa. around the area I hunt. I've got 2 and my brother has 1. Mine
are Rem 14c, Rem 141 and my brothers is Rem 8. I have plenty of rifles, so
does my brother. We have 45/70s, way before the law made them legal. We
just feel we should be able to use something more practical. We load 35 Rem.
Ace Hardware in Little Washington, Pa. had plenty 35 last time I was up there
last of Nov.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Definitely not in favor. Ohio should have remained slug gun only.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dug worm , why ? I would like to here your reason for your position. You aren't one of those bow hunters who think they
own the deer are you?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> Dug worm , why ? I would like to here your reason for your position. You aren't one of those bow hunters who think they
> own the deer are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire



Hahahaha that's funny. Not to knock bow hunters, but I've never had any good dealing with bow hunters in my area. Don't know how many deer we have shot that had gang green and a broken arrow in them or a limp, lots of times they come onto our property and die, or the bow hunters just come on over tromping through our woods looking for them without even asking.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

30/30 would be nice. 

They're just now "trusting" us little people enough to use pistol caliber rifles. They're not going to let us have actual rifles yet. They're still waiting to see how many of those errant 45-70 rounds travel for 5 miles and kill someone first, like they were warned would happen.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't worry about it. Just let the current Options go as-is for now. The State may open up to Bottle-Neck Cartridges in the Future. The Pistol Cartridge Rifle Option is just a Teaser Experiment. It's all Political. Have Faith!


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Drm50. thanks for the information on WV. I have a Remington Gamemaster 141 and the other is a Marlin 336 lever action.My camp is only half an hour outside of Wheeling. Next time i'm down there, I'm going to go for a ride and check out that area.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am glad they went with the new rules, if you could use it in a hand gun why not a rifle/carbine as far as the ammo....I would rather be in the woods with some one using a more favorable carbine then hand gun for a good shot placement....no need for anything more in my opinion ....I have a old 30 Remington I would love to use someday that was my late uncles but not in Ohio....I may use it down south for deer or wild boar hunting one day


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I can understand the concerns of people who live in the flat part of Ohio. It is
reasonable that bullet would travel farther unobstructed. In Pa. And WVa. they
have flatlands too. They have rifle deer season, for years, with out any major
problems. It has been awhile since I hunted in Va. They were zoned for the rifle
slug and Buck shot. In the highlands you could use them all.
I live in SE Ohio, pretty rugged country. A few years ago we lost a local citizen
to a "hunting accident ". He was shot off his tractor while feeding cattle. This
was not a mishap of a stray slug. He was along his field when a flat lander saw
movement through scrub in fence line. Shot him right off his tractor. Got a good
lawyer and got his hands slapped. Moral of this story is it doesn't matter where
you hunt or with what weapon, the guy who pulls the trigger is responsible for
his actions. I've seen these type every where I've hunted. I don't have the answer to weed them out. There is always going to be idiots, not just in the
woods, there are every where.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

They gave us an inch, no reason to take a mile. I hope they leave it just how it is.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> I can understand the concerns of people who live in the flat part of Ohio. It is
> 
> reasonable that bullet would travel farther unobstructed. In Pa. And WVa. they
> 
> ...



Well put!!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm hoping Ohio will be like Michigan and other states and finally allow air rifles for deer. There are some great .357 air rifles that will take out deer no problem.


----------

